# الإفراج عن الطفلين القبطيين المحتجزين



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*أمر النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود بالإفراج عن الطفلين القبطيين المحتجزين على ذمة التحقيق، بتهمة ازدراء الدين الإسلامى، وذلك بعد تدخل من الرئيس محمد مرسى، استجابة لمذكرة قدمها له ناشط قبطى.*

*وقال مصدر، فى مكتب النائب العام، إن الأخير أمر بالإفراج عن الطفلين "نبيل ناجى رزق" (10 سنوات) و"مينا نادى فرج" (9 سنوات)، *
*إعمالاً لقانون حقوق الطفل، السارى العمل به فى مصر، والذى يمنع احتجاز الأطفال.*

*اليوم السابع *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*إحياة النبى " صحيح " والنبى " إية " ياشيخ لتفهمونا*
*هو جناب المستشار المحترم ماكانش عارف ان فيه قانون يمنع أحتجاز الأطفال ؟؟؟*
*طيب أمتى خد باله ومين اللى أداله باله ؟؟؟*
*دكتور مرسى ؟ وألا الناشط القبطى ؟؟*
*وألا نسأل النبى " بيستعبط " يمكن يقول لنا ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (4 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إحياة النبى " صحيح " والنبى " إية " ياشيخ لتفهمونا*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو جناب المستشار المحترم ماكانش عارف ان فيه قانون يمنع أحتجاز الأطفال ؟؟؟*​
> *طيب أمتى خد باله ومين اللى أداله باله ؟؟؟*​
> *دكتور مرسى ؟ وألا الناشط القبطى ؟؟*​
> *وألا نسأل النبى " بيستعبط " يمكن يقول لنا ؟؟؟؟*​
> ​


ممكن افهم مين النبى اللى بيستعبط


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*القرار يخص وجود الطفلين مع ذويهم ..... مع استمرار التحقيق معهم بتهمة ازدراء الإسلام*


----------



## Senamor (4 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو جناب المستشار المحترم ماكانش عارف ان فيه قانون يمنع أحتجاز الأطفال ؟؟؟*



*ايه يا اخ عبود
وما دخل النائب العام .. ؟ قرار الإحتجاز لم يصدر منه 

قسم شرطة " الفشن " هي من أمرت بأحتجازهم والنائب العام قرر الافراج عنهم 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ايه يا اخ عبود
> وما دخل النائب العام .. ؟ قرار الإحتجاز لم يصدر منه
> 
> قسم شرطة " الفشن " هي من أمرت بأحتجازهم والنائب العام قرر الافراج عنهم
> *



*قسم الشرطة ليس له صلاحيات أحتجاز أحد ..... القرار صدر من مستشار من نيابات بنى سويف  *


----------



## Senamor (4 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قسم الشرطة ليس له صلاحيات أحتجاز أحد ..... القرار صدر من مستشار من نيابات بنى سويف  *



*عفوا ..  نيابة الفشن كما قرأت بالخبر*




jajageorge قال:


> قررت نيابة الفشن إيداع نبيل ناجي رزق 10 سنوات ومينا نادي فرج 9 سنوات دار الرعاية لمدينة بني سويف، وعرضهم ثانية على النيابة يوم الأحد القادم.





*وعموما ايضا لادخل للنائب العام بالقرار لا من قريب ولا من بعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *عفوا ..  نيابة الفشن كما قرأت بالخبر*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*النائب العام يرأس النيابات ......*


----------



## Senamor (4 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النائب العام يرأس النيابات ......*


*
ولكنه لا يطلع على كل قرار يصدر  فهناك الألآف من القرارات يوميا تصدر في جميع انحاء مصر ولا يمكن للنائب العام الإطلاع عليها*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ايه يا اخ عبود*
> *وما دخل النائب العام .. ؟ قرار الإحتجاز لم يصدر منه *


* وحد جاب سيرة النائب العام ؟*
*انا قلت جناب المستشار المحترم _ وهو رئيس نيابات بنى سويف الذى يؤشر على قرارات حجز المتهمين بعد قرار وكيل النيابة أو المسئول عن التحقيق *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ولكنه لا يطلع على كل قرار يصدر فهناك الألآف من القرارات يوميا تصدر في جميع انحاء مصر ولا يمكن للنائب العام الإطلاع عليها*


*سينو حبيبى *
*أنا اتكلمت عن سيادة المستشار رئيس النيابات فى بنى سويف*
*والمفترض أنها قضية شغلت الرأى العام وبمثل هذه الخطورة*
*أن يكون سيادة النائب العام مُلماً بها *
*أو على أقل تقدير أحد مساعديه ..!!!*
*أو أضعف الأيمان يا سيدى أحد السكرتارية وما اكثرهم *
*لماذا أنتظر حتى يأتيه قرار من رئيس الجمهورية ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> ممكن افهم مين النبى اللى بيستعبط​


*ممكن طبعاً *
*لما تسمع كلام هراتيل أو قرار عجيب بنقول على القائل أو مصدره بالمصرى الدارج*
*والنبى ( دة ) بيستعبط *
*وبما ان التعليق ( مبنى للمجهول ) أختفت لفظة ( دة )*
*فظهرت النبى " بيستعبط " *
*وضحت ؟*​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QayXV7IcquA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكراً أستاذى على الفيديو ....*
*مباحث بتقبض على أطفال ( ليلاً ) ...!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً أستاذى على الفيديو ....*
> *مباحث بتقبض على أطفال ( ليلاً ) ...!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*هذا صار أمر عادى بمصر .... ورغم ما تواجهه مصر من خراب بسبب الظلم الواقع على المسيحيين والأزدراء بالمسيحية ..... إلا أنهم لا يفهمون ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*محامي الطفلين يكذب خبر افراج الرئيس مرسي عن الطفلين الاقباط ومازال مقبوض عليهم

[YOUTUBE]-csXKKiRhO0[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا صار أمر عادى بمصر .... ورغم ما تواجهه مصر من خراب بسبب الظلم الواقع على المسيحيين والأزدراء بالمسيحية ..... إلا أنهم لا يفهمون ......*


*فى عز قانون الطوارئ ...وإحكام حبيب العادلى قبضته على الأمن فى مصر*
*كان فيه قرار صادر منه هو شخصياً لوحدة تنفيذ الأحكام بعدم التحرك بعد الثامنة ليلاً ..!!!!*
*الكلام دة فى عهد مُبارك .....:vava:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*ايه الهنا ده اللي انتو فيه هو انتو مستقعدين لبعض كده ليه محسسينا ان مصر هي بلد الوحيد اللي فيه مسلمين ومسحين .. هم ازاي شافو الاطفال وهم يمزقو المصحف؟ يعني الاطفال مزقوه قدامهم مثلا؟ حرام اللي يحصل ومايزيد الا كراهيه سواء تم تحريضهم ام لا اللي بلغو عنهم كان لازم يعفو ويصفحو دول اطفال شرعا مش مكلفين حتى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ايه الهنا ده اللي انتو فيه هو انتو مستقعدين لبعض كده ليه محسسينا ان مصر هي بلد الوحيد اللي فيه مسلمين ومسحين .. *


*دى لعبة سياسية قذرة *
*بينظمها الأخوان وبيقع فيها عامة الجُهال والموتورين دينياً *
*هى لعبة عامة ...والظروف بتخدمهم + الأمية الدينية + فقدان مشروع قومى يوحد الشعب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*حالة من الاحتقان بداخل عزبة ماركوا بعد صدور قرار الافراج عن الطفلين نبيل ومينا


[YOUTUBE]pw0d3-4iHQ4[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد السيد جرجس بيباوي، المحامي، في تصريح خاص لالأقباط متحدون، أن أسرتي الطفلين نبيل نادي رزق، 10 سنوات، ومينا نادي فرج، 9 سنوات، قد تسلمتهما الساعة العاشرة مساء اليوم الخميس، من مركز شرطة الفشن.

يُذكر أن المحامي العام لنيابات بني سويف، كان قد قرر الإفراج عن الطفلين المودعين بدار رعاية الأحداث بقرار من نيابة الفشن، وتسلميهما لذويهما، بعد تعهد والدي الطفلين بحسن رعايتهما وتربيتهما، والتعهد بحضورهما أمام النيابة، حال طلب النيابة ذلك.

وكانت نيابة الفشن قد قررت إيداع الطفلين دار رعاية الأحداث حتى يوم الأحد القادم بعد تحرير محضر ضدهم من أحد مسلمي عزبة ماركوا التابعة للوحدة المحلية لقرية تلت بمركز الفشن، بمحافظة بني سويف، اتهمهما خلاله بتمزيق القرآن.

وقد تجمهر منذ قليل حوالي 400 سلفيًّا، بعزبة ماركو، التابعة للوحدة المحلية لقرية تلت بمركز الفشن بمحافظة بني سويف؛ اعتراضًا على قرار  المحامي العام لنيابات بني سويف، بالإفراج عن الطفلين، مرددين عددًا من الشعارات التي تطالب بنصرة الإسلام والرسول وإهدار دم من يُسيء للإسلام، ولم يتعرض المتظاهرون لمنازل الأقباط حتى الآن
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وقد تجمهر منذ قليل حوالي 400 سلفيًّا، بعزبة ماركو، التابعة للوحدة المحلية لقرية تلت بمركز الفشن بمحافظة بني سويف؛ اعتراضًا على قرار المحامي العام لنيابات بني سويف، بالإفراج عن الطفلين، مرددين عددًا من الشعارات التي تطالب بنصرة الإسلام والرسول وإهدار دم من يُسيء للإسلام، ولم يتعرض المتظاهرون لمنازل الأقباط حتى الآن*


* أهدار دم طفلين ؟؟؟*
*أية الفراغ اللى الناس عايشة فيه دة ؟؟؟*
*الحاكم أطلق السلفيين فى وجه الناس ليعرفوا الوجه الحقيقى الذى ينتظرهم*
*ثم يخرج الأخوان فى عباءة المسامح المسالم المدنى المتحضر *
*يكسب الأصوات بسهولة *
*وتبتدى اللعبة ...منتهى أستغلال الغباء *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> وقد تجمهر منذ قليل حوالي 400 سلفيًّا، بعزبة ماركو، التابعة للوحدة المحلية لقرية تلت بمركز الفشن بمحافظة بني سويف؛ اعتراضًا على قرار  المحامي العام لنيابات بني سويف، بالإفراج عن الطفلين، مرددين عددًا من الشعارات التي تطالب بنصرة الإسلام والرسول وإهدار دم من يُسيء للإسلام، ولم يتعرض المتظاهرون لمنازل الأقباط حتى الآن
> *


*مش ممكن يكونوا دول ناس عاقلين 
التعصب ااااه بيعمى بس مش معقوله يعنى للدرجه دى
عاوزين يقتلوا طفليييييييييين ..يهدروا دمهم ببساطه كده!!
هقول ايه يا رب احمى ولادك من اشباه البشر ..*


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2012)

احنا عايشين فى غابه 

اطفال لسه طالعين حتى لو غلطوا لازم نحتضنهم  مش نموتهم 

ارحمنا يارب من التخلف والتعصب اللى ملى البلد 

احفظ بلادنا يارب 
​


----------



## Mesopotamia (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الرب يسوع يحميهم


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*عبود بصدق أسأل : أليس إهدار الدم شروع بالقتل وتحريض على القتل ؟؟
ألا يجب دستورياً سجن هؤلاء الـ 400 محرض على القتل بين 7 - 15 سنة ؟؟ (السنوات مما هو معروف لدينا في سوريا ولكني غير متأكد) .
*​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن اسال سؤال 
ليه دايما جايبين الصورة الوحشة للمسلمين
مش معقول 
انتوا عايشين معانا واحنا وحشين كدة 
اكيد فى ناس كويسة كتير 
مش معقول تحكموا على ديانة من تصرفات البعض منها 
ياللى بتتكلموا عن العقلانية ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> ممكن اسال سؤال
> ليه دايما جايبين الصورة الوحشة للمسلمين
> مش معقول
> انتوا عايشين معانا واحنا وحشين كدة
> ...


*طيب وهو يا حبيبتى الاخبار دى احنا مألفينها ولا هى الاخبار الموجوده على جميع المواقع والفضائيات والصحف ؟؟
وانهى عقلانيه تقول ان السلفيين يهدروا دم طفلين فى عمر ال 9 وال 10 سنوات !!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> ممكن اسال سؤال
> ليه دايما جايبين الصورة الوحشة للمسلمين
> مش معقول
> انتوا عايشين معانا واحنا وحشين كدة
> ...



*ياستى هو احنا بنجيبها من بيوتنا ؟ فيه مسلمين عايشيين معانا و كويسيين و على راسنا .. بس على رأى أحد زملائى المسلمين آفة الاسلام المسلمون .. انا مش مطالبة ادرس دينك بس بشوف افعالك .. ولاحظى ان القانون السايد السيئة تعم و الحسنة تخص .. مع العلم ان دراسة الاسلام اصلا مش فى صالحه فحاولو حتى تحسنو الصورة بالتعامل الطيب مش باهدار دم اطفال و حرق و خراب و اهانة !*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستى هو احنا بنجيبها من بيوتنا ؟ فيه مسلمين عايشيين معانا و كويسيين و على راسنا .. بس على رأى أحد زملائى المسلمين آفة الاسلام المسلمون .. انا مش مطالبة ادرس دينك بس بشوف افعالك .. ولاحظى ان القانون السايد السيئة تعم و الحسنة تخص .. مع العلم ان دراسة الاسلام اصلا مش فى صالحه فحاولو حتى تحسنو الصورة بالتعامل الطيب مش باهدار دم اطفال و حرق و خراب و اهانة !*



وهى الاخبار فى مصر والعالم العربى بقت دى بس  
انت مش مطالبة بدراسة دينى 
والاسلام غنى عن اى حد يدرسه وعنى انا كمان وكل المسلمين 
الاسلام عظيم بنبيه وكتابه 
وياريت انتوا كنمان تحسنوا الصورة بالتعامل الطيب مش باستهزاء منى ومن دينى 
لانى بردة هاطبق القانون بتاع السيئة والحسنة 
ولا انا كلامى غلط​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب وهو يا حبيبتى الاخبار دى احنا مألفينها ولا هى الاخبار الموجوده على جميع المواقع والفضائيات والصحف ؟؟*
> * وانهى عقلانيه تقول ان السلفيين يهدروا دم طفلين فى عمر ال 9 وال 10 سنوات !!*



انتوا مش بتالفوا الاخبار  
بس انتم خدتوا موقف شوية ناس غريبة الاطوار وعممتوه على الجميع 
ع فكرة الفتنة الطائفية لو لاقدر الله حصلت 
اول المتضررين منها انتم 
لازم نفكر بعقل وبحكمة 
قبل ما نتكلم فى موضوع 
وبعدين ليه القسم دة مايكونش اخبار عامة وبس 
لو دة حصل صدقينى هتلاقى البدع من ناس مسيحين ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> انتوا مش بتالفوا الاخبار
> بس انتم خدتوا موقف شوية ناس غريبة الاطوار وعممتوه على الجميع
> ع فكرة الفتنة الطائفية لو لاقدر الله حصلت
> اول المتضررين منها انتم
> ...


*لا يا منمونة انتى فاهمه غلط وسعى نظرتك للامور اكتر علشان تشوفى الصوره اوضح
مش علشان المسيحيين قله عدديه يبقى هما اللى هيدفعوا تمن الفتنه الطائفيه لوحدهم
مصر باللى فيها مسلمين ومسيحيين هيدفعوا التمن لو الامر زاد عن كده
مصر مش مستقله فى قاره لوحدها ومستخبيه ومحدش يعرف عنها حاجه 
مصر دوله عليها العين وتصرفاتها وخصوصا بعد الثوره الميمونه تحت المنظار
دول كتير متربصه بيها ودول اكتر متلككه انها تتخلى عنها وعن مساندتها
وملحوظه اخيره متنتظريش مننا منغطيش اخبار ليها تأثير علينا ومن باب اولى بدال ما تطلبى مننا عدم التغطيه تطلبى من شوية الناس الغريبه الاطوار بحسب وصفك انهم يعقلوا ويتصرفوا صح ولا ايه !!*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا منمونة انتى فاهمه غلط وسعى نظرتك للامور اكتر علشان تشوفى الصوره اوضح
> مش علشان المسيحيين قله عدديه يبقى هما اللى هيدفعوا تمن الفتنه الطائفيه لوحدهم
> مصر باللى فيها مسلمين ومسيحيين هيدفعوا التمن لو الامر زاد عن كده
> مصر مش مستقله فى قاره لوحدها ومستخبيه ومحدش يعرف عنها حاجه
> ...



اولا  
يا دودو انا قلت ا
ول من سيدفع تمنها للاسباب اللى انتى قلتيها 
يعنى احنا هاندفع التمن بس الاكتر انتم 
ثانيا انا اطلب منك انك تغطى كل الاخبار مش اخبار المسيحين فقط والاخبار الوحشة بس 
ثالثا ودة الاهم 
انا ماليش كلام مع غريبى الاطوار 
دول فاهمين الدين والدنيا غلط فاتكلم معاهم ليه 
كمسلمة والحمد لله اتعامل معاكم بشكل جميل 
وللاسف بلاقى البعض هنا بيتعامل معايا على انى العقل المدبر للناس المتطرفة 
واظن انا تعباكى معايا بالشكاوى وانتى عارفة 
العملية كما قلت 
احترام وحيادية 
يعنى ماينفعش انا انزل ع الفيس بتاعى بوستات تهاجم كل المسيحين لان مجموعة منهم حرقت المصحف 
لازم اكون حيادية وعقلانية زى مانت بتقولى


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> وهى الاخبار فى مصر والعالم العربى بقت دى بس


لو حضرتك لقيتي خبر كويس هاتيه و انشريه حد منعك ؟!!


> والاسلام غنى عن اى حد يدرسه وعنى انا كمان وكل المسلمين
> الاسلام عظيم بنبيه وكتابه


بس 
طب و افعال اهله مش بتعبر عنه 
و انا مش بتكلم علي المجرمين اللى ميعرفوش ربنا انا بتكلم علي شيوخ الاسلام علماء الامة لما يبقي 90 % منهم دي افعالهم 
المفروض افهم ايه انا بقه ؟


> وياريت انتوا كنمان تحسنوا الصورة بالتعامل الطيب مش باستهزاء منى ومن دينى
> لانى بردة هاطبق القانون بتاع السيئة والحسنة
> ولا انا كلامى غلط


 ( سوري )هو حد داسلك علي طرف


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أكتوبر 2012)

كان من المفروض عدم القبض عليهما


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عبود بصدق أسأل : أليس إهدار الدم شروع بالقتل وتحريض على القتل ؟؟*
> 
> *ألا يجب دستورياً سجن هؤلاء الـ 400 محرض على القتل بين 7 - 15 سنة ؟؟ (السنوات مما هو معروف لدينا في سوريا ولكني غير متأكد) .*​


*لأ فى القانون إعلان أهدار الدم لا يُعتبر شروع فى قتل *
*ولكن يُعتبر ( تحريض ) على القتل - الشروع يلزمه ( فعل ) مادى أقبل عليه المتهم كى تتم توجيه هذ التهمة له *
*أما إعلان الإهدار لو صاحبته أفعالاً مادية ( كالتجمهر مثلاً )القصد بها تنفيذ هذا التهديد أو الشروع فى تنفيذه  *
*ويجوز للنيابة العامة أن توجه تهمة التحريض على القتل بعد تلقيها لبلاغ أو شكاية من متضرر أصيل ( المُهدر دمه ) أو بوكيل عنه *
*دستورياً ( فى مصر ) لايجوز سجن أى مواطن أو حجزه الا بموجب قرار من سلطات التحقيق*
*ولذلك ظل قانون الطوارئ مُفعلاً فى مصر طيلة أكثر من ثلاثين عاما  - وحماها من بلاوى كتيرة لا يُدركها العامة لسرية التحقيقات فيها *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> ثانيا انا اطلب منك انك تغطى كل الاخبار مش اخبار المسيحين فقط والاخبار الوحشة بس


*نقوم بتغطية أخبار الرياضة أيضاً ...وأخبار أخرى ..*
*والمنتدى هنا منوع *
*عندك قسم الأجتماعيات *
*ستجدين أخباراً منقولة من هنا أو هناك *
*ودراسات علمية وبحثية ...*
*وآراء مختلفة شبايبة *
*ونأسف ان أنتى اللى عندك حساسية *
*ضد نقل أخبار السلفية :flowers:*
*التى تشمئز منها البرية *
*و التى لا تسر عدو أو " حبيب " *
*صلى عليه بقى ....!!!*

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> *( **سوري** )هو حد داسلك علي طرف*​




*ولا ( ليبى ) حتى ....:new6::new6:*​​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> وهى الاخبار فى مصر والعالم العربى بقت دى بس
> انت مش مطالبة بدراسة دينى
> والاسلام غنى عن اى حد يدرسه وعنى انا كمان وكل المسلمين
> الاسلام عظيم بنبيه وكتابه
> ...



*سؤال واقف فى زورى هيفطسنى .. انتى شايفة المسلمين مش بيطبقو قانون السيئة تعم ؟؟ امال اما كام واحد يعملو فيلم فيتمسح بكرامة اهالينا الارض فى مصر احنا ليه ؟ اما عيل يشتم ولد مسلم كل مسيحيين البلد تتحرق بيوتهم و يتهجرو ليه ؟؟ اما واحدة ماشية على حل شعرها مع واحد مسيحيين البلد تتنهب بيوتهم و محلاتهم ليه ؟؟

حاجة من الاتنين .. ياما بيطبقو قانون السيئة تعم .. يا اما فيه مشكلة فى دينهم تدعو للهمجية ! 
دة مش كلامى .. دة التفسير المنطقى للى بيحصل :flowers:*


----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الطفلين نبيل نادي رزق ومينا نادي فرج الذين تم اتهامهما بتمزيق وتدنيس القرآن لم يعودا لمنازلهما 
2012-10-06 09:45:12 



 طفلا ماركو لم يعودا لمنازلهما وفي مكان آمن حفاظًا على حياتهما وأقباط القرية

بني سويف : جرجس وهيب علم الأقباط متحدون أن الطفلين نبيل نادي رزق 10 سنوات ومينا نادي فرج 9 سنوات الذين تم اتهامهما بتمزيق وتدنيس القرآن وتم الإفراج عنهما مساء أمس الخميس بعد تدخل الرئيس محمد مرسي . وتم تسلميهما لذويهما بعد تعهد والدي الطفلين علي حسن رعايتهم وتربيتهم والتعهد بحضورهم أمام النيابة في حالة طلب النيابة ذلك لم يعودوا إلى منازلهم بعزبة ماركوا التابعة للوحدة المحلية لقرية تلت بمركز الفشن بمحافظة بني سويف حتي تستقر الأمور تماما وتم وضعهما في مكان امن.


----------



## noraa (6 أكتوبر 2012)

كله هبل فى هبل دول اطفال واهليهم اعتذروا هية البلد ناقصة ولعة


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6vSvWbfUUb0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*إمخاخ ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QH14PFPHYzw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jvu0e6E-xKM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*التفتيش القضائى بقى يعرف شغله *
*أما يحفظ رئيس النيابة البلاغ*
*أو أن القاضى يرفض الدعوى عند تحويلها له *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *التفتيش القضائى بقى يعرف شغله *
> *أما يحفظ رئيس النيابة البلاغ*
> *أو أن القاضى يرفض الدعوى عند تحويلها له *



*القضاء فى مصر يتلون دائما بلون السلطة الحاكمة ..... ولذا فالقضاء الآن بلحية وجلباب وبرطوشة ..... فلا تعول عليه ....  *


----------

